# Kindle Keyboard (K3) cases.



## ashkir (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there fellow Kindle owners! I'm a new Kindle owner, having just got a Kindle Keyboard. But, now, I'm saving up for a case and am wondering which cases do you all enjoy the most?

I have been watching review videos on YouTube, I learned to stay away from DoDoCases thus far, KlearKase is hard to put together. So far I found that Portenzo Kindle Keyboard case was good and Pen & Quill's Kindle Keyboard case was good.

Thus far I've found:

Portenzo Kindle 3 Case $49.95 - Highly recommend
Pad & Quill K3Keeper $39.99 - Highly recommended
DODOcase for Kindle Keyboard $49.95 - Not recommended (corners break, wood breaks, and Kindle falls out often apparently)
KlearKase for Kindle Keyboard $49.99 ($29.99 Amazon) - Hard to put together supposedly? 
Oberon Design Covers $67.00 - Smooth, protective, but expensive. Doesn't protect against drops?
Amazon Kindle Lighted Leather Cover Keyboard $49.99 - Good, sturdy, but, light is uneven? 
CrazyOnDigital Kindle 3 Keyboard $7.99 - Low cost protector (minus screen), not as good as others, but, decent for it's price. 
JAVOedge $24.95 - The designs seem girlish?  Love the look though, but, floral patterns aren't my slice of pie. 

Does anyone else have any recommendations? I'm a boy. :]. So I don't like these purple or pink ones. I was so disappointed seeing WalMart's selection when I went was ALL PURPLE.  My favorite color is white, but, I'm loving these book appearances. Cheap + Good are best for me, I cannot afford Portenzo's $129 custom leather case for example.

I'm in absolute love with how Portenzo done their iPad Wingtip but it's not available for Kindle. . But their Kindle ones look great, so does PadAndQuill. And Oberon Design's designs make me a very happy viewer! They look beautiful but that price makes me want to have a mini heart attack, costing over half as much as my Kindle cost.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/OCTOVO-Genuine-Vintage-Leather-Jacket/dp/B004T0AI0E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333799023&sr=8-1

This is my favorite kindle keyboard case and it is cheap. This will work great for a male.
http://www.amazon.com/OCTOVO-black-leather-Kindle-Keyboard/dp/B0056WJ4A4/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1333799291&sr=8-13

This is a nice one as well. There are tons of affordable cases on amazon. Check out the Marware and Verso cases as well.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll second the motion for the Octovo deal - love it. Lightweight and a great buy, especially since the light is included and it's a very nice booklight. I had the black one and it was probably my favorite cover for my K3. Either of the Octovo covers is an excellent deal, especially considering the original prices.

All of these pictures are links...
The Octovo deal I got, $29.99 (buying the light separately is $29.99, so $29.99 for the light PLUS cover is amazing):


The Vintage Octovo cover $19.99:


For just a flat out good deal, there's this one for $4.90 (free shipping).


And there are more manly Javoedge covers - these are all under $25 I think...


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm from the school that says if you're buying a Kindle for it's light weight and sleek profile, why put a bulky case on it that adds weight? So I use a silicone case that provides screen protection:
http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle3-mskin.psp


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I have the first JavoEdge pictured in Meemo's post. Light, protects well, not girly.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

The octavo light is sleek and lights the screen beautifully, ( the octavo deal looks good) I use one with my Oberon. Another thought is to look at the buy, barter etc section of this forum, you can buy a pre owned Oberon.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm still completely thrilled and satisfied with my Cyberacoustics cover. Here's a link to the review I did:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,75923.0.html

I have a flip-top cover and it fits perfectly with the Grant Technology Simple Light that fits on the left side and uses the Kindle battery for power.

Both case and light are very light weight but another thing I like about the Cyberacoustics case is that it's easy to take the K3 in and out of it, as I do like to read it without a case sometimes too.

I like the Cyberacoustic case so much that I am hoping they'll come out with a case quickly to fit the anticipated front-lit Kindle expected in July (or that one of their current cases will fit it).

Edit: they have book-style covers too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought the official Amazon lighted case for my K3.  I'm not enchanted with it.  The light is uneven enough that I notice the difference at the bottom, though it is adequate for reading.  And I hate the bulk and weight that it adds.  I don't use it nowadays, and my K3 travels (and is normally stored) in a sleeve designed for the Nook Color.  I take along a clip-on light when I travel and believe I'll be reading in poorly-lit hotel rooms and such.

I guess I'm just a sleeve guy and not a case guy.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Mine never comes out of my Amazon lighted cover. But I really like the Octovo with solis light.

Noreve.com makes wonderful leather covers, but there is a little wait due to them shipping from France.

http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Amazon_Kindle_3_Tradition_leather_case.html


----------



## BorisTheKindle (Jun 9, 2012)

My Kindle (Boris) has a standard black Amazon case. The non-lighted one! It cost a lot but I've had it for almost 2 years and it's still almost in mint condition. Thing is; I love my case but I want to find a way to personalise it; can any of you suggest anything? Thanks in advance


----------

